

New York City's 250,000 street lights will all be LEDs by 2017 - bane
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/24/5026034/new-york-citys-250000-street-lights-will-all-be-leds-by-2017

======
wnevets
Are they hot enough to melt the snow?

